# Cross Breeding Of Goats



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

I was planning on starting to raise breeding goats pretty soon, I have boughten market goats before, but I feel like I should try breeding goats. Anyways, I know what two breeds I want to use in my operation, which are the Myotonic (fainting) goat, and the Kiko. My problem is that I can't decide wether I should use a Kiko buck ona Myotonic does, or a Myotonic buck on Kiko does. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! If anyone breeds either breed, or does this cross I would really like to know what you do to.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between market/breeding goats? Papers? 

Myotonics can be different sizes so, what buck you'd use would have to depend on size. You'd want your buck(s) to be the same size or smaller than your does.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, I like the buck to be smaller than the doe. Thats how I like it, so that she will get the small genes from him and she will not have huge babies. You don't have to do it like that though, just make sure he is not too much bigger than her that he might hurt her. I would look for some goats for sale near you. Maybe look at some does and bucks for sell, you might find some beautiful does or a buck and that can help you decide. It all depends on what you want from your buck or doe. I would suggest looking for some breeders near you
Good Luck!!


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between market/breeding goats? Papers?
> 
> I Just bought weaned kids, and finished them out, I just wanted to do the whole process with the does and bucks and all that.


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

I kind of wanted to get myotonic does, due to the fact that they bred year round, then I also got the mix of good kiko genes in there. Kikos also tend to have lower birth weights to, don't they? I know where I can get either breed at, and the myotonics hit around 100 and I think that the Kikos hit around that weight to, maybe a little higher.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would look into how big the fainters really are. Granted I've never seen one in person but they really don't look that big to me. I have had a few kiko crosses an they are good sized girls. I would go with fainter buck and kiko does. Now let's put size off to the side on discussion here, kikos are also known for being AWESOME mothers. In fact many people turn to kikos because of their maternal traits as well as low maintenance. Which is great worm resistance as well as not needing their feet trimmed as much. I have not heard anyone rave about these things with the fainters, so I would go with having more goats not needing their feet trimmed all the time lol


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

Thats why im having problems deciding what to do. hahaha 

The kikos and the Fainters are actually very closely related when you look at there traits, they both milk good and have strong mothering abilities, they both are disease resistant, but the kikos don't have to have there feed trimmed as often, but I also like the fact the the fainters can be bred year round. 

How much do you think that you Kiko cross does way?
Have you ever bred them, and if so how much do you think the kids weighed?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now I don't have a scale, but I would guess 200lbs (when I get a scale I might be in for a big surprise on my guesses lol) my kids come out 7-9lbs, but they are 3/4 boer by then. A friend of mine raises kikos and in her pictures they just look bigger then my boers. More blocky I guess. 
If you feel ok about either way they are bred size wise then I would look around and see what you have more of in your area. Ok example: I can find about 50 adds for boers every day, kikos, maybe a few here or there. So if I was wanting mixed breeds I would go with boer does and a kiko buck. It's not hard to find 1 but might be to find 25 or whatever your number is of the other.
If both breeds are that much the same on mothering then it doesn't matter which way you go because you'll still end up with the same type of kids.


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

There is a place about an hour away from us that raise kikos, and about 45 minutes away that raise fainters. We live in Nebraska, so there is not a ton of goats around here anyway. I surprisingly have a tougher time finding boers HAHA. I think I will probably just get Kiko does.


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

I have found the myotonics to be very easy keepers, very parasite resistant, and good mothers. I've never had to help one kid or raise their kids for them. My dairy goats on the other hand...I won't go there.

That being said, my 80-ish pound myotonic doe birthed an 8lb singleton just a few weeks ago.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Not to muddy the water here, but since you're thinking about kikos, have you investigated the "genemaster" breeding program? It is a 5/3 Boer/Kiko mix and takes several generations to produce, but the folks I've talked to (there are a number near me here in what is traditionally Boer-land) seem to really like that mix. If you look on the kiko registry web site you can read about it. 

Now, having said that, I had been looking at that mix but decided it didn't really go where I wanted to go. We are only producing for our household so market demands aren't nearly so important to me as management requirements, moderate size and good finishing...all wrapped into a pauper's budget! LOL I landed a nice little Spanish cross doe (probably part Myotonic) and I decided to breed her back to a mid-sized Myotonic buck. She's due late March, so I can't tell you how it worked as yet. I plan to retain any doelings and freezer camp the boys. 

Whatever you decide, best wishes to you!


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

There is a place about an hour away from us that raise kikos, and about 45 minutes away that raise fainters. We live in Nebraska, so there is not a ton of goats around here anyway. I surprisingly have a tougher time finding boers HAHA. I guess I just don't know If myotonic does can handle the kids, I can also buy the myotonics a little cheaper than the Kikos to.


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

slackwater said:


> I have found the myotonics to be very easy keepers, very parasite resistant, and good mothers. I've never had to help one kid or raise their kids for them. My dairy goats on the other hand...I won't go there.
> 
> That being said, my 80-ish pound myotonic doe birthed an 8lb singleton just a few weeks ago.


Do they consistently have that weight of kids?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah. And I'm not sure if the myotonics could handle them either. But seriously I'm just going off pictures when it comes to them. They just seem more small framed to me and shorter.


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

It kinda depends on which ones I get I think she has some bigger framed ones, and a few that are smaller


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the myotonics. I only have minis, but have seen some larger does that were really nice and had quite a bit of muscling. A breeder I talked to said definitely don't cross them to larger bucks. Something else to look at would be the tex-master goats. They are boer x myotonics. I'm not too familiar with kikos.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then I would call her and just get information on the breed. Let her know your interested in some does then say your considering purchasing and breeding them to a kiko buck. I really don't know anyone that would want harm done to their animals especially if you say your considering not you already have the buck. I have trust issues lol so if you say you already have the buck then of course if they are crooked will tell you yeah go for it just to get the sale.


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

Ya, thats a good idea, I was stupid and didn't think about doing that haha. I bought 2 from her before, and she seems trustworthy. I will talk to both of the places.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you weren't stupid! You probably thought you could get a straight answer from someone who has done that cross lol 
But looking at pictures trying to judge the myotonics size, those are some nice looking goats! They have a pretty nice butt on all the ones I have seen. I think the cross, no matter which way you breed them will be pretty nice! The only thing is, might matter to you or not but they are considered more slow to grow. It shouldn't really matter all that much breeding to a kiko which has a fast growth rate, but something to think about on getting them as breeding does


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

Ya I will 
Thank you


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

I talked to the lady who had the fainting goats, and she has the bigger version of them, and they weigh around 120 pounds full grown, and she said the kids usually weigh 8 to 10 pounds.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok then those are very good sized kids! Now it's just up to you which you want to see more of lol


----------



## 18trudloff (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, well thank you :wave:

does anyone know what the average birth weight is for kikos


----------

